# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Quad Bikes   What to look for

## P38

I'm in the process of buying a Quad bike for hunting but know very little about these bikes.

I've found what appears to be a very good 300cc 1999 Suzuki King Quad that fits my needs and my budget.

Apart from the obivious like Noisy and or Smokey engine/transmission, Clicking CV's, Rusty frames/rims and Poor Brakes

What other serious defects should I be looking for?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

Brakes are the atv's nemisis if they dont work as they are spost to look into how much it is going to cost to fix. Can be very expensive.

----------


## P38

Thanks VC

Yeah good brakes are essential.

I'll check them out carefully.

Not too worried if they are defective as I can fix them myself..... just dont like any surprises.

----------


## Rushy

Running hours and service history.

----------


## Cod Squad

Suzuki's have some good features for their price but also tend to rattle themselves apart, Polaris would be my pick if the budget stretched that far or even a Can Am, depends on how much and where you want to go

----------


## veitnamcam

The rear drum(if its not disk) can get full of shit and grind itself out to the point where even brand new shoes will only last a week before they "cam over" and stick on. A good brake place can put over thick linings on the shoes to get a bit more life out of it but the only real fix is new drum or if your capable bore and sleeve the drum.

----------


## P38

> The rear drum(if its not disk) can get full of shit and grind itself out to the point where even brand new shoes will only last a week before they "cam over" and stick on. A good brake place can put over thick linings on the shoes to get a bit more life out of it but the only real fix is new drum or if your capable bore and sleeve the drum.


Thanks I'll check the drum for excessive wear.

Can easily bore and sleeve the drum but if it's that far gone I'd probally remove the drum and replace it with a disk brake.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Avoid can ams they are belt driven and will let you downat the worst moment. If you go and look at a bike dont be afraid to turn the gas off and flip it on its side and have a real good look at the chassis. If its an older kawasaki spring for a new universal joint they like to seize and if you going fast when they seize you can do major damage to you and the bike, normaly break gearboxs ect. The older carby fed hondas are bulletproof tanks and are easy to work on and would be my pick of the bunch if looking at cheaper second hand.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

Oh yea cheak all bushs bearings especially the swing arm. And normally heaos cheaper to get after market replacments parts instead of factory ones.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Cod Squad;47440 Polaris would be my pick [/QUOTE]

My Polaris is still going strong after 14 years

----------


## Spanners

I have a 2001 Bombardier/Can Am - Traxter 500
Ugliest quad in the world being a step through, but the BEST hunting quad
Huge, heaps of grunt, heaps of storage, easy to hop on an off
Just done bushes and sleeves for the front end A arms - made the shock ones myself, tyres, battery, brake pads, oil and filter... easy to spend $1k just on maintenance on a $2500 machine.. 

Killed the brain when jumpstarting it - has taken 18 months to find one under $1k us

Dont be put off by belt drives.. Polaris had an issue 15 yrs ago when you got them wet, but MOST quads are now belt.
I'd look to a Yam Kodiak around 2000/01 over the Kingquad

----------


## P38

> I have a 2001 Bombardier/Can Am - Traxter 500
> Ugliest quad in the world being a step through, but the BEST hunting quad
> Huge, heaps of grunt, heaps of storage, easy to hop on an off
> Just done bushes and sleeves for the front end A arms - made the shock ones myself, tyres, battery, brake pads, oil and filter... easy to spend $1k just on maintenance on a $2500 machine.. 
> 
> Killed the brain when jumpstarting it - has taken 18 months to find one under $1k us
> 
> Dont be put off by belt drives.. Polaris had an issue 15 yrs ago when you got them wet, but MOST quads are now belt.
> *I'd look to a Yam Kodiak around 2000/01 over the King quad*


Why a Kodiac over the King Quad?

I like the Kodiak's too but haven't seen one within my budget.

This King Quad ticks all the boxes for me but like I said I dont know much about Quads and don't like surprises.

Also knowledge is power ..... especially when it comes to fixing the final price  :Have A Nice Day: 

That said, bar a major melt down, I can fix most things myself.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Spanners

Had both before. The Kodak is a better bike in every aspect. Can't fault it really

----------


## CreepingDeath

My old bosses best mate was the mechanic for can am in tauranga it was him who said to stay away from them. Ive never had an issue with them like you say heaps of grunt. But the belts are ment to wear flat spots if you leave them i  gear while stationary.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Had both before. The Kodak is a better bike in every aspect. Can't fault it really


Spanners
What was some of things you didn't like about the King Quad?

cheers
Pete

----------


## Spanners

Power, suspension, handling, build quality

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Power, suspension, handling, build quality


Would an alloy small block fix most of those problems?

----------


## Spanners

No...

A turbo would  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> No...
> 
> A turbo would


Ok, one on each side of a LS3 then.

----------


## kiwishoota

I have had a few quads, kawasaki bayou, Suzuki Vinson, and the 300 king quad. Just remember the engine in the king quad is mounted more to the rear so you need to be careful on steep uphills. They flip over real easy  :Thumbsup:  My vinson was the best being auto, when in park it puts a pin through the diff drive and it is rock solid on hills. The kawasaki was just a great all rounder and went every where, towed a few quads outa some really swampy areas when I had Gator tyres on the beastie  :Grin:  If the king quad checks out ok then it should do the job for ya, just watch those uphills.

----------


## P38

> I have had a few quads, kawasaki bayou, Suzuki Vinson, and the 300 king quad. Just remember the engine in the king quad is mounted more to the rear so you need to be careful on steep uphills. They flip over real easy  My vinson was the best being auto, when in park it puts a pin through the diff drive and it is rock solid on hills. The kawasaki was just a great all rounder and went every where, towed a few quads outa some really swampy areas when I had Gator tyres on the beastie  If the king quad checks out ok then it should do the job for ya, just watch those uphills.


Cheers Kiwishoota

Dont plan on any serious hill climbing but you never know.

----------


## longrange308

with the suzuki make sure its been serviced well and the right oil put in, they have a centrifugal clutch on end of the crankshaft 
wrong oil or not changed enough they shit themselfs also taking off in high gears roots them too 
had to fix one last week :Thumbsup:

----------


## sakokid

the thing with the king quad, is that there are small easy to handle and not to heavy. that super low is great when u need it. true i think the honda is a better bike, but they hold their price, and dealers know this. i had a king quad and it was great, i did pull a lite trailer which was good, but never a big trailer loaded with cows like our dairing brothers do with their hondas!!!!!!! if all you want to do is get you into the back for a hunt then go king quad.

----------


## P38

> Power, suspension, handling, build quality


Your really dont like Suzukis do you Spanners.

----------


## Spanners

> Your really dont like Suzukis do you Spanners.


Not LTs or Kingquads - nope - bags of puss IMO  :Grin: 

I forgot about the front end being light - couple guys I know have fish bins on the front with a sack of gravel in it

----------


## P38

Longrange308 
Thanks for the heads up on the clutch I'll check it out.

SakoKid 
Yes I like the King Quad becasue it's smaller and lighter, that super low gear is a bonus however whatever I end up with will be getting a winch bolted on to the front of it.
I intend to use it only for getting me into and out of the hunting area and for carrying any animals out. I dont expect to be towing a trailer anytime soon as that rather defeats the purpose of haveing a smaller lighter Quad.

Any other hints would be very much appriciated.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Not LTs or Kingquads - nope - bags of puss IMO 
> 
> I forgot about the front end being light - couple guys I know have fish bins on the front with a sack of gravel in it


Fair enough.

I've taken note of the light front end, dont want to be on the recieving end of a roll over when I point it uphill.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## baldbob

Yamaha grizzly 600 2007 ive got... Raw power to burn.. Goes through and up anything... 

Saying that I had a 300 suzuki kingquad b4 that bout a 96... Fukn thing just went an went used to float it through the river and bash it to bits....... I was actually trying to kill it but I failed lol

----------


## Rushy

Baldbob I know you have rifles, you could have killed it if you really wanted to.

----------


## leathel

I know where there is a cheap honda 3004x4....just needs a new rear carrier, LF top arm, stearing bearing, frame to be squared, rear plastics to be repaired, front tyre to go back on the bead....... oh and it hasn't been running for six months  :Psmiley: 

Could be the odd other thing wrong....thats just what I saw

----------


## ishoot10s

+1 for Polaris, bought our 325 new in 1999, still going strong, the CVT thing is great.

Ray.

----------


## P38

> I know where there is a cheap honda 3004x4....just needs a new rear carrier, LF top arm, stearing bearing, frame to be squared, rear plastics to be repaired, front tyre to go back on the bead....... oh and it hasn't been running for six months 
> 
> Could be the odd other thing wrong....thats just what I saw


LOL .... was it at the bottom of a cliff when you last saw it Leathel?

----------


## Drahthaar

> LOL .... was it at the bottom of a cliff when you last saw it Leathel?


How much and where? Do you have the owners contacts?
Cheers Martin

----------


## NZHTR

> Ok, one on each side of a LS3 then.


Biggest bike ive ever ridden was powered by an LS3 vette - 400 hp nice ride just roll the throttle on smooth or fight the engine torque haha..

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Biggest bike ive ever ridden was powered by an LS3 vette - 400 hp nice ride just roll the throttle on smooth or fight the engine torque haha..


Nice, great way to tour the states if its comfortable

----------


## craigc

> I'm in the process of buying a Quad bike for hunting but know very little about these bikes.
> 
> I've found what appears to be a very good 300cc 1999 Suzuki King Quad that fits my needs and my budget.
> 
> Apart from the obivious like Noisy and or Smokey engine/transmission, Clicking CV's, Rusty frames/rims and Poor Brakes
> 
> What other serious defects should I be looking for?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Most serious defect in a quad is the word Suzuki, Kawasaki or Yamaha on the tank. Stay away...

----------


## P38

> Most serious defect in a quad is the word Suzuki, Kawasaki or Yamaha on the tank. Stay away...


Cheers for that Craig.

I'll just check.

Phew! Thank christ for that! .... the Suzuki symbol and words are only on the guards, Guess I got a good un   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## von tempsky fan

Steer well clear of ex-dairy farm bikes, they generally get a hiding . Look for something from a lifestyle block . Us cockies are hard on gear especially bikes!

----------


## Wirehunt

Stay away from the can am thing's.  Every bike mechanic I've meet has told me that, I saw the evidence myself at one joint, and the warranty wasn't worth the paper....
Suzuki's roll a bit with that flowery arse end.  If your doing hill work look for something with a solid backend.
I couldn't decide myself so just got the 300 rebuilt as it does it all just as well.

----------


## Toby

Suzuki

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea i dont like irs on quads especially if you are towing

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> Stay away from the can am thing's.  Every bike mechanic I've meet has told me that,.


Due to the fact most farm bike mechanics are numpties and struggle with technology and designs from this century?
Canam/Bombardier/Rotax are light years ahead in design, performance and quality

----------


## Brian

Ive got a 500 suzuki the first with a solid back end .Its been used several times a week for about 16 years and still going strong

----------


## Wirehunt

No Spanners, due to the fact they can't handle a hard life.  Seen one with the suspension completely fucked, wasn't even two years old and they would NOT back the five year warranty.

----------


## sakokid

my king quad was never lite in the front due to the size of deer i strap to the front! :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

> my king quad was never lite in the front due to the size of deer i strap to the front!


Hehehehe ... mine too. 

Except It's only my fat guts holding down the front of the bike at the moment.

Hopefully it'll be hauling some meat in a week or two.

I ended up buying the King Quad as it ticked all my boxes and was offered at the right price.
Happy with it so far, especially the granny gear.

Thanks to all those who offered tips on what to look for.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## ebf

> Canam/Bombardier/Rotax are light years ahead in design, performance and quality


Saw the Polaris X2 550 at the Wairarapa A&P show today, bloody nice quad, really interesting design as well. Rear dump box with 180kg limit, quickly converts to 2-up seat. Very nifty. Me likey  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

> No Spanners, due to the fact they can't handle a hard life.  Seen one with the suspension completely fucked, wasn't even two years old and they would NOT back the five year warranty.


Shocks, tyres, brakes are never covered under a warranty as are a wear item, same with a new car
Ive seen Yammies with 500km on them with rooted front ends from being given shit on riverbeds and Hiluxes with under 5000kms with cracked chassis
DOC workers can wreck anything
Give something to a bubba, and he will break it no matter how good it is

We have a Kodiak and a Traxter at the moment - same age - it takes 2 mins looking at the pair of them to see which is built better and has better gear.
Fact of the matter remains that the Canam/Bombardiers build and component quality far surpasses that of anything Japanese built.

----------


## Toby

All the can ams around here that I have seen are pretty shit. mates one stuffed out on there farm within a year but they treat bikes like shit although they still have a big red.

----------


## skeet72

definitly got to be 4wd  :Pacman:

----------


## Wirehunt

It wasn't just the shocks that were fucked spanners  :Wink:      The old man took one for a spin the other week as he'd been real keen on one, but after riding it said na, to heavy....
Thrash anything and it will not last long, I didn't think it was rocket science, but the red things seem to handle it.

----------


## Spanners

> It wasn't just the shocks that were fucked spanners      The old man took one for a spin the other week as he'd been real keen on one, but after riding it said na, to heavy....
> Thrash anything and it will not last long, I didn't think it was rocket science, but the red things seem to handle it.


Heavy??! OMG yes - my thing a behemoth (prob doesnt resemble modern ones as its 10yrs old now) but you can see where the weight is.
Its built like a tank.
1500lb towing capacity - something that only the big side by sides are up to now, and most quads not at nowadays

I must admit, mines had 1800kms of hard use before I got it, and all the front end bushes and pins are rooted - complete lack of maint and no excuse as there are accessible grease nipples on everything that have never been used.

----------


## Wirehunt

My favourite is the fucking dropkicks that never do the diff oil. :rolleyes:

----------


## geezejonesy

im  no expert by any means in this feild  but ive owned a few quad bikes over the  yrs on the farm 
currently ive got a can-am 500 and a honda 420 
1stly wouldnt toucha yamaha or a polais  ,susiki  well if its all ya can afford  it d do the job if its not to abused
now runnin a *can-am* id pick it over a honda  >more ground clearance > better chasis > power steering > built in whinch>wider wheel base more stable  and heaps of grunt  theydrive thru mud  where all other quads of there size get stuck >$$$ wise better than a honda 
my only negitive of a can am its just to wide to fit in my wellside deck of the ute  as all other fit in between the wheel arches

----------


## Spanners

Why not the Yammie?
Of all the jap bikes, its my pick having owned most of them

----------


## Wirehunt

It's not hard to tell who uses their bike where they live.  

Maybe rule one for anyone hunting is how easy is this fucker to trailer/tow?

----------


## geezejonesy

> Why not the Yammie?
> Of all the jap bikes, its my pick having owned most of them


the one i owned  was just a bitch to ride  no suspension or brakes  couldnt pull a pke trailor

----------


## Wirehunt

Farmers.  You lot use a bike when you actually need a smallish tractor that would in fact do what you want better, but no, rather drag the guts out of the bike....

----------


## Spanners

> the one i owned  was just a bitch to ride  no suspension or brakes  couldnt pull a pke trailor


Agree - our Kodiac hasnt got the best suspension range
Thought the brakes were pretty good - although not as good as the Brembos on the mighty Bombardier!  :Grin:

----------


## NZHTR

Man sized quads .



EATV 990 ADVENTURE - YouTube

,E-ATV in Germany do a KTM RC8 1190 that tops out at 250 kph .

----------


## P38

> Man sized quads .
> 
> Attachment 4101
> 
> EATV 990 ADVENTURE - YouTube
> 
> ,E-ATV in Germany do a KTM RC8 1190 that tops out at 250 kph .


Nice!

Where do you mount your Rifle holders?

Not much room for any Deer either but it will be a quick trip out  :Wink: 


Cheers
Pete

----------

